# How much do you identify with your horoscope's personality type?



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2012)

Alright, so there's a poll about horoscopes and mbti. I've always been interested in horoscope personality types, depsite my doubt for their reliability. As a scorpio, I happen to identify with my horoscope extremely well, but I believe there are many who don't identify with their horoscope personality type at all! So, hence the poll!

I'd also love to gather the information from the other poll, in order to make a statistic. *Has anyone done this yet?* If not, I'm going to! Maybe then we can _prove_ that horoscopes are utter bullshit as some seem to believe.  Or who knows, maybe we'll discover something awesome! :crazy:



> *Aries*
> An Aries is a person born between the 21[SUP]st[/SUP] of March and the 20[SUP]th[/SUP] of April. The Ram is the symbol assigned to an Aries and Fire is the element. The ruling planet for Aries is Mars. Tuesday is said to be a lucky day for Aries. Adventurous, entergetic, courageous, and confident are the strengths of Aries. Weaknesses include being self-centered, short-tempered, impulsive, and impatient.
> Aries are known to be friendly and outgoing people. You would notice an Aries in a room full of people since they would be the ones talking and introducing themselves. Aries stand up for what they believe in. You will find them rooting for the under dog or defending and assisting those with weaker personality traits.
> The Ram symbol is the first zodiac sign. The Ram symbolizes birth and is said to be the infant. In comparison to infants, Aries only are aware of their wants and needs. They are not selfish they just don't always realize they are putting someone else out.
> ...


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm an INFJ and a Gemini. Personally, I don't identify with my sign at all. The only Gemini-like quality I have is that I am decisive. Other than that, most of it was almost the complete opposite of my personality.


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

Libra. Sounds like the mediating, calm, peaceful type, whereas I'm an ENTP thriving on utter chaos, loud, random


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I identify with it as much as I identify with type.Nada


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

ISTJ, type 5, Capricorn and fits me almost very near exactly.


----------



## Coldkick (Aug 26, 2010)

The thing with horoscopes is they always leave the traits open enough that, if you think of the correct situations, you will always be able to relate. I put "It's not like me at all!" because if I look at my life overall, it doesn't match, however there are tons of situations where the horoscope has been accurate.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

_*Capricorn*_*
Saturdays are said to be lucky days for Capricorn.No day of the week is any 'luckier' than the next for me.Strengths of the Capricorn include hardworking, responsible, reliable, loyal, sincere and strong will power. Basically true. Weaknesses of the Capricorn are introvert, slightly obstinate, short tempered and difficulty accepting authority.So introversion is a weakness now?!!!
A Capricorn has the ability to fit in and adjust to surroundings.I don't "fit in" so much as I don't draw attention to myself. I don't feel like fit in anywhere. They are the type that could make you believe the sky is purple if they wanted to. I've never attempted to convince anyone of that so I wouldn't know. Capricorns are very calm individuals. They do not become agitated easily.I'm calm on the outside, agitated on the inside.
Capricorns are not ones to reach for stardom but they know how to deal with it if it is thrust their way. I've never been a star but I don't think I'd handle it too well--it sounds very overwhelming. They prefer to enjoy blending in with groups around them. Capricorns are similar to chameleons and are similarly harmless. No but I do have the mutant ability to rotate my eyes independently of each other.
Capricorns like being leaders in the workplace and they do not take orders from others well at all. I actually am a leader in the workplace often enough, but I certainly don't 'like' it; I prefer to work alone. You may find a Capricorn unleashing a sharp tongue lashing if you try to take control of a project. That depends on how competent they are.
In matters of the heart, Capricorns are very romantic. Dinners by candlelight and flowers for no reason are qualities you can expect from a Capricorn. Not this one. Capricorns like to be wanted and needed. Wanted yes, needed no.

I found this description mediocre at best in terms of accuracy.*


----------



## bookbutterfly (Jul 15, 2012)

INFJ Type One, and I always have a problem with the Zodiac because my birthday falls under Gemini (more towards the earlier end of it), and I NEVER relate to ANYTHING it says. (Also, Wednesdays are SO not my lucky days...I actually HATE Wednesdays.  ) However, I relate very strongly to Taurus...physical strength aside (HA!), I pretty much relate to everything it says about it.

And this is why we should integrate that new constellation into the Zodiac.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah Libra is like me.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Perhaps you should look into the sun signs. I suggust a book rather than the internet, as I was unable to find any good readings on the sun signs. I say sun signs, they are really just the horoscopes broken down into sections.

INTJ, Taurus.

Based on the description above, no, I do not relate. The sun signs describe me better, because it describes taurus as 3 different people. I fit one of those, though I cannot remember which.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

*Libra
* People who are Libra are* born between the 24[SUP]th[/SUP] of September and 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] of October*. The symbol of the Libra is the Balance. The ruling planet of the Libra is Venus and the element is Air. Fridays are said to be lucky days for Libra. The strengths of a Libra are patience, balance, gregarious, loving, affectionate, cheerful, energetic and a social nature. Weaknesses of the Libra include *indecisiveness, carelessness*, prone to indulgence, and being overly emotional and sensitive.
The Libra is the seventh sign of the Zodiac. You will find a Libra to be extremely nice and polite. Libras love being around people and often serve as mediators between quarreling parties. A Libra will most always appear cheerful.
Libras are *very independent *individuals and do not take orders well. Libras are* intelligent *and excellent listeners. They can also be naïve and restless. Libras are often as confused as the people surrounding them by their wishy-washy traits.
A Libra can* bring laughter to the dreariest of circumstances*. They are happiest when the people surrounding them are happy as well. They do not like for friends to be sad or upset. Libras take their time *weighing pros and cons of a decision before committing* one way or the other.

I guess it's kind of like me


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Virgo doesn't fit me very well except that I am quite introverted and logical. However, I'm very messy, spontaneous, head-in-the clouds, and optimistic, which doesn't seem to fit.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2012)

Kainita said:


> Perhaps you should look into the sun signs. I suggust a book rather than the internet, as I was unable to find any good readings on the sun signs. I say sun signs, they are really just the horoscopes broken down into sections.
> 
> INTJ, Taurus.
> 
> Based on the description above, no, I do not relate. The sun signs describe me better, because it describes taurus as 3 different people. I fit one of those, though I cannot remember which.


Yes, you are correct. And in fact I do have a book like that.  Maybe I should do some sort of a thread on that later on...


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

INFP Cancer

Fits pretty good. I think INFP + Cancer = Atomic Bomb.

I like you avatar btw!


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Tenshi said:


> Yes, you are correct. And in fact I do have a book like that.  Maybe I should do some sort of a thread on that later on...


Please let me know if you do.


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

Horoscope signs are more complex than their descriptions. Although I don’t believe you can predict your future with them, I still find them interesting. As an ‘INTJ’, and an ‘Aries,’ I will say I can relate to my sign, however, I understand why other people don’t relate to theirs because, after all, it’s a matter of chance which sign you’re born under. Fortunately, I was born under the right sign, for me at least (Aries), being more extraverted, physically expressive, and prone to anger than other INTJs I know who are relatively ‘Libra.’


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry, accidently posted twice...again.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm a Pisces. Let's see:

I _am not_ intuitive, empathetic, emotional, sensitive, wistful, prone to mood swings, inflexible, or helpful. I don't care if my friends are happy or not. I both go with the flow and run against it; I'm not one extreme or the other. I am kind of interested in material things (fast cars, motorcycles, and the like) and I can be fairly greedy at times.
I _am_ calm and cool and rarely lose my temper. I can be very charming. I remain calm and rational. I do like art and music.

Overall, I have to say it is mostly not like me.


----------



## disasterbunny (Jul 2, 2012)

ENTP+*Sagittarius - it just fits*


----------



## VictoriaB (Apr 29, 2012)

ISTP & Scorpio...Fits for me, but I wouldn't say it does for all ISTP's


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Pisces and I suppose it sorta fits. Much of it I agree with. 

As far as remaining calm, if the situation isn't sudden or doesn't involve me, then I can go about rather level headed. However, if something is sprung on me, I hit the panic button right away.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I was born in March. What does that make me? A super-fox?


----------



## Lia (Mar 28, 2012)

around 99% - I think pisces fits INFP to a T.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm an INTP, type 5. 
I chose mostly not like me. 
The description just feels too high-energy and extroverted to be me. 
I mean, I can be jovial, but I'm _extremely_ quiet. 
Some of the traits fit me, but for the most part...no.


----------



## Beat_Crusader (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm an INTP Cancer. Most of the traits don't fit me at all, especially the part about being moody.


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

A very few things about my zodiac type I identify with. But most of the things- gutsy, action-oriented, not afraid to go after what they want- I don't really relate to. ...Maybe I'm brave?.... Maybe.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

> Libra
> People who are Libra are born between the 24th of September and 23rd of October. The symbol of the Libra is the Balance. The ruling planet of the Libra is Venus and the element is Air. Fridays are said to be lucky days for Libra. The strengths of a Libra are patience, balance, gregarious, loving, affectionate, cheerful, energetic and a social nature. Weaknesses of the Libra include indecisiveness, carelessness, prone to indulgence, and being overly emotional and sensitive.


I'm not patient....not gregoratious at all, quite the opposite, loving yes but I tend to not show it, affectinate only with my girlfriend, everyone else hs to do without....I'm not cheerful, is cynical cheerful? I'm also the opposite of social and yeah I'm energetic.



> The Libra is the seventh sign of the Zodiac. You will find a Libra to be extremely nice and polite. Libras love being around people and often serve as mediators between quarreling parties. A Libra will most always appear cheerful.


Again I'm not cheerful, dislike most people and don't like "hanging around them".



> Libras are very independent individuals and do not take orders well.


This one is true, I don't take orders, period!



> Libras are intelligent and excellent listeners. They can also be naïve and restless. Libras are often as confused as the people surrounding them by their wishy-washy traits.


Intelligent? Compared to what standard? Yeah excelent listener. I'm skeptical and doubtful even doubting myself so not naive, restless yes.



> A Libra can bring laughter to the dreariest of circumstances.


I can not.



> They are happiest when the people surrounding them are happy as well. They do not like for friends to be sad or upset. Libras take their time weighing pros and cons of a decision before committing one way or the other.


This one is very true.

*Conclusion: I am not a libra despite being born under the sign. Astrology is bullshit.*


----------



## MicahRae (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm a Libra. Fridays are usually lucky, but aren't they for most people? All the strengths and weaknesses apply pretty well, especially the part about being very emotional and sensitive, I still cry when people yell at me. I love being around people, I'm usually the mediator and I'm very cheerful. I am really independent and hate taking orders, I do things my way, you can do things your way. I'm not sure I'd call myself intelligent, but I'm a pretty good listener. I'm very naive, and I realize this, and I do get restless easily. I, however, am not confused by my wishy-washy traits. I know I'm wishy-washy, why should that confuse me? I do bring laughter along with me wherever I go. I love it when people around me are happy, so that one is true. I don't spend a lot of time weighing pros and cons of a decision, I make decisions based on how I feel in the moment, but try to leave my options open so that when I inevitably feel differently, I can change my mind.

Conclusion: Almost exactly me. ENFP, type 7 and Libra makes a pretty complete picture of who I am.


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

The thing about the zodiac is that it's a lot more complex than it's usually given credit for. You *have* to consider more than your sun sign before dismissing it, because the sun sign is only a tiny element of the theory. Otherwise, it's kind like being told that you're definitely a J, finding that inadequate to explain large portions of your personality, and giving up on Myer's Briggs without investigating further.

For example, I'm a Taurus sun. I relate to many of the traits to an almost eerie degree, but it also says that Taurus is completely unimaginative. Well. That always stopped me dead in my tracks, because anything that claims I'm not a dreamer is seriously off-base. Enough of it was true to make me look into it more, though, and lo and behold—I'm a Taurus sun, and a Taurus rising...but I'm a Pisces moon. And your moon sign aligns with your "inner, emotional world". Everything clicked into place. In fact, I guessed that I had a Pisces moon before I had any idea if it was true, which should give the idea some credence. Also, it doesn't get much more INF than Pisces.

I understand relatively little about how the Zodiac works, but even from what I do know, I find it at _least_ as accurate for me as Myer's Briggs. The more detail you delve into, the more sense it makes. For me, Taurus sun, Taurus rising, Pisces moon, Venus (represents your approach to romance) in Aries and Mercury (concerns the mind and communication style) in Pisces describes me incredibly well. (The significance of most of the other planets is still unknown to me, but you get the idea.)

But, again, if I'd never looked farther than my sun sign, I'd have discarded the theory promptly.


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

To explain further...take my mother as an another example (an ESFJ, incidentally.) She's a Gemini. Based solely on the Gemini description, I'd have given up on the theory altogether. However, she's also a Taurus moon, Aries rising sign. With that taken it account, it makes perfect sense—she's exceptionally socially smooth, with the "gift of gab" (Gemini trademark) a devoted mother and homemaker delighted with gardening and other simple pleasures (very Taurus) and extremely driven and effective (Aries all the way.) 

Also, it's fair to keep in mind that the maturity level of the person in question can drastically impact which parts of their sign they relate to.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I've looked into other planets a bit but I didn't find them any more accurate really. All the profiles sound like they're describing someone a good deal different from me. I have Mercury in Saggitarius for example, and while it's true I've always been a "big picture" kind of person, my communication style is vastly different then that described; I listen much more than I talk and I prefer non-verbal forms of communication. When someone close to me asks me a question I'll often "answer" them by doing some little interpretive dance. It leaves them scratching their heads in confusion. It's not a very effective form of communication (even though it feels more natural to me), so I just end up (with some inner reluctance) answering them verbally.


----------



## Wikipedian (Jul 23, 2012)

I was just about to press 'It's exactly like me' then the Forer effect randomly pop up in my head so I pressed 'Mostly it's not like me'.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a Pisces and, let's see... I can charm your socks off without blinking an eye, I stay calm in tense situations, and... that's about it. Horoscope is just stupid. I should be a Sagittarius, that would fit me almost perfectly. 

P.S. "Strengths of the Sagittarius are (...) possession of excellent communication skills. They have a way with words like no other."

"They try to come across nice and friendly but normally end up hurting the feelings of others or just downright annoying others. They are not at all gifted with a talent for dishing out compliments. Most often compliments will come out more like insults and any attempts to correct misunderstandings are futile."

Ahaha, this doesn't sound like excellent comm. skills. :laughing:


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Sagittarius, Type 4. I was going to say not at all, then i read the characteristics - fits well. Then a few others - I could relate to those also. 
Skillful writing. Not everyone born in that time frame would be alike. The few I have known, including both my sons, were different.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

My birthday is June 21st, some sources have me as a Gemini and some have me as a Cancer, known as the cusp...I don't believe in horoscopes, however after rereading what the different types said. I kinda fit both Gemini and Cancer, but I'm not emotional although I'm humorous.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Type 5, likely diagnosis INFJ.



> *Scorpio*
> A Scorpio is a person born between the 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] of October and the 21[SUP]st[/SUP] of November.


Yes.



> The symbol of Scorpio is the Scorpion. The ruling planet for Scorpio is Pluto and Water is the element. Tuesdays are said to be lucky days for Scorpio.


Water is my element, Pluto is at a nice, comfortable distance from the rest of the solar system so I like that idea, but I don't have a lucky day.



> Strengths of the Scorpio include loyalty,


Doesn't come to mind.



> trustworthiness,


Yeah.



> passionate,


Subtly. Reeeeeally subtly.



> charismatic,


People have told me this before, and I never understood.



> mystifying,


LOL probably. For all my efforts, I'm still hopelessly vague or there's something missing in communication with me and most people I've met outside of the Internet.



> caring


I do have interests I care about deeply, on a subtle level I tend not to show people. But "caring" is very vague.



> and patience.


Yes.



> Weaknesses of Scorpio are stubbornness,


On some things.



> becoming jealous easily,


No.



> and being overly sensitive


No.



> and egotistical.


I do consistently score high on E in Big 5. I don't think I'm egotistical, though.



> Scorpios have the ability to appear as though they are staring through people. Their gaze seems to penetrate the outer body and see directly into the soul.


I couldn't tell you.



> Scorpios have large egos and can stand on their own.


Self-sufficient in this area, yes.



> Once they get something in their heads they can't rest until they finish the task.


If it's something I really want to do.



> Scorpios rarely let their emotions surface.


Yes.



> They possess a sense of knowing when they are right and when they are wrong.


Don't often reveal this.



> Rarely will you notice a Scorpio playing bashful or shy. If you want an honest opinion about anything ask a Scorpio. Brutal honesty is a feature they cannot help but offer.


I'm not completely undiplomatic. I think about how I best want to present what I say.



> Scorpios love with their complete hearts,


It would take you ages to get there.



> but they have no tolerance for unfaithfulness.


I think a lot of people who aren't Scorpios also fall under this category.



> Questioning their own worth causes Scorpios to be very jealous and overly possessive especially in matters of the heart.


No.



> They will stand beside the ones they live come what may, through thick and thin. You could not ask for a more loyal friend.


True enough for the very few who are really my friends.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

INFP Leo. I am soooo not a leader. 
I was always a bit bummed because the Leo description never really fit me well, but then when I discovered my ascendant and moon sign, the combination of the three actually made sense


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

_*LIBRA*: People who are Libra are born between the 24[SUP]th[/SUP] of September and 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] of October. The symbol of the Libra is the Balance. The ruling planet of the Libra is Venus and the element is Air. Fridays are said to be lucky days for Libra. The strengths of a Libra are patience, balance, gregarious, loving, affectionate, cheerful, energetic and a social nature. Weaknesses of the Libra include indecisiveness, carelessness, prone to indulgence, and being overly emotional and sensitive._
_The Libra is the seventh sign of the Zodiac. You will find a Libra to be extremely nice and polite. Libras love being around people and often serve as mediators between quarreling parties. A Libra will most always appear cheerful._
_Libras are very independent individuals and do not take orders well. Libras are intelligent and excellent listeners. They can also be naïve and restless. Libras are often as confused as the people surrounding them by their wishy-washy traits._
_A Libra can bring laughter to the dreariest of circumstances. They are happiest when the people surrounding them are happy as well. They do not like for friends to be sad or upset. Libras take their time weighing pros and cons of a decision before committing one way or the other.

_*Most of it applies to me, but there are parts that are complete opposite... 
*"_Libras take their time weighing pros and cons of a decision before committing one way or the other." *I'm prone to making decisions quickly and recklessly. *
"__The strengths of a Libra are patience, balance" *Just...no. haha.*
"__being overly emotional and sensitive"_* I don't think so? Maybe? Sometimes? *_

*I don't believe in Horoscopes and never really read them. Think about it, how many other people share your zodiac sign...? And the same horoscope is meant to apply to all those other people? Hmm *_


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm Tarus I'm the least sensitive person I know, I quite like change, I don't get very angry and I'm not very stubborn either. Complete opposite if the description and that's why I've never bothered with horoscopes. roud:


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Scorpio fits the sexual instinct to a t, so I relate to it a lot.


----------



## Kasitera (Dec 13, 2012)

INFP + Scorpio. Sounds a lot like me except, "_Rarely will you notice a Scorpio playing bashful or shy. If you want an honest opinion about anything ask a Scorpio. Brutal honesty is a feature they cannot help but offer_." :happy:


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

INTP Leo, not like me at all. The date of your birth does not determine your overall personality, nor do the stars in the sky predict events in your life. Horoscopes are complete and utter trash, and anybody stupid enough to buy into them should be put in a mental institute.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree with the above poster, but I do find it interesting that I fit the Scorpio definition above the others (I even double- and triple-checked to be sure). And although I never preferred the beach over the greenery of deciduous forest, I did like Water-type Pokemon as a kid. It's also worth noting that I've always preferred autumn, though the reason is far removed from it being the season of my birth.

Having said all of that, I don't keep up with horoscopes, because there's no serious, concrete evidence to raise it above the level of a hypothesis equivalent to mythology. I think the only time I memorized anything about horoscopes was after I started playing The Sims 2 a number of years ago. The description given in that game couldn't be any further from the truth than it already was, when applied to me. The closest I identified with in that game was Aquarius, and I would still put my 'serious-playful' meter closer to the middle, with a slight lean toward 'playful'.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

ESTP, Aries

I think horoscopes are complete nonsense, but I can't pretend mine doesn't fit.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

My Sun is in Sagittarius, my Moon is in Scorpio and my ascendant is Aquarius. I've done extended charts for myself, and everything is pretty much right-on, other than Venus in Gemini, which I'm not so sure about--that's less important, however, than the entire gestalt. The interpretation of these fits me almost perfectly. I'm an ENTP, 7w8 sx/sp, 7-8-4 tritype.


----------



## The Real X Dawg (Dec 15, 2012)

ENFP, 3w4 and Leo. I've done the whole chart thing and for the most part it fits me.


----------



## Boy Wonder (Jan 24, 2013)

I was skeptical, until i looked it up. 

Im an aquarius....its the best one.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

The only thing I don't relate to with Libra is being sensitive or emotional.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

If you do the normal 12 sign zodiac I am Cancer, and it's not very much like me, though I did have a friend who claimed it was. But no.



> Cancer
> A Cancer is a person born between the 22nd of June and the 23rd of July. The symbol of Cancer is the Crab. The moon is the ruling planet of Cancer and the element is Water.


Ok.



> Mondays are said to be lucky days for Cancer.


Hah no. This is probably assumed because Monday is the day of the moon. But I usually don't like Mondays. At all.



> Cancer strengths are adaptability, loyalty, genuine attachment to a family, and empathy.


My mom would argue that anything is more adaptable than I am. While I disagree on that extreme level, I wouldn't call it a strength. I also don't think I have any natural loyalty. I would give all that credit to God. I do stick around with people, but honestly, it is only because I like their company. I only side with the person who seems right according to the evidence I have. I don't strongly mind losing friends, even.
I do have a genuine attachment to my family... but again, it's because they get me. If they didn't, I wouldn't care a whole lot.
I have empathy so I won't argue with that. It drives most of why I make an effort to care about or be loyal to other people. Technically I would still say God goves me the empathy though.



> Weaknesses of Cancer include moodiness, sensitivity, and emotional outbursts and indecisiveness.


Moodiness? No. I don't have moods unless I just woke up.
Sensitivity? That depends. No, if you mean emotionally. Yes, if you mean to sensory stimulation.
Emotional outbursts is a yes, but only with my mom these days because she is pushy.
I am an INTP. Of course I am indecisive (same for emotional outbursts - child emotions - but my emotions do not rule me)



> People assigned the sign of Cancer are genuinely moody and have ever changing emotions. One minute they may be laughing and having a good time and the next minute you may find them mad at the world. No one single emotion or personality can label a Cancer.


Lies. Lies lies lies. I don't even have mood swings on my period.



> Cancer will often masquerade their emotions with humor. Laughing is a common disguise used by Cancer to hide signs of depression. Cancer will set their aspirations high. Constant struggles for success and achievement lay beneath the exterior shell of Cancer.


When I do have some emotional issue, I am actually very open and I probably annoy everyone I know by telling them all of my problems. I can become sarcastic or something, but the other party already knows my problem by then. I wish I was a little more mysterious sometimes, but I am not hahaha. Except to my mom. She often says she doesn't get me.
I do like success and achievement. But I rarely make much effort to achieve them lol.



> Yelling or harshly snapping at individuals born under Cancer can cause their hearts to hurt. They will either shed tears openly or just completely shut down when hurt. When a Cancer is hurt you will not be able to break through the exterior shell. Time is the only thing that can heal the heart of a Cancer.


Yeah like five minutes. Not really but I get over stuff really fast. I got over my first boyfriend in a quick three weeks, for example. I don't shut down for a very long time (happened one time, and that was a big, long ordeal). I do cry fast, even when I am not sad or I am just thinking about crying (it's the hypersensitivity to sensory stuff, actually). Yelling and being harsh is probably not good for me.

So... No. I don't think it fits me very well. Some aspects suit me because of HSP, but to me cancers sound like rather unstable, emotionally driven people. In some ways, it sounds like a personality disorder. I'm a weird person, but I have only been fully unstable like, once, and that took a lot more than being yelled at. Rather it was constant criticism from an emotionally unstable "cancer-ous" person sucking all the life out of me (pun intended). She kept complaining because I didn't let her in or something like there was something else there lol. There wasn't. I just don't have deepseated anger problems. Some websites even call cancers clingy and nurturing. Ew. I am so not clingy. I'm more likely to accidentally make you feel unwanted. Hence, also not at all nurturing unless I feel snuggly, which is a rare occurrence. I hate being needed because that means I have to do something. Going for someone less unhealthy, maybe my mother in law would fit this better than me. But she is October (I know this because we got married on her birthday....) My ultimate opinion on me having a personality like this is "gross". It makes me squirm to imagine being that serious and emotional.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

TheBackwardsLegsMan said:


> I'm an INFJ and a Gemini. Personally, I don't identify with my sign at all. The only Gemini-like quality I have is that I am decisive. Other than that, most of it was almost the complete opposite of my personality.


It said that Geminis are indecisive...

Anyway, the Gemini type here seems to represent the ENTP.


----------



## Rags (Apr 11, 2015)

INTP 9w1 Leo
Nope, not at all


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

> Taurus
> A person who is a Taurus is born between the 21st of April and the 21st of May. The Bull is the symbol assigned to Taurus. The ruling planet for Taurus is Venus and their element is Earth. Fridays are said to be lucky days for Taurus people. Strengths of Taurus include being compassionate, dependable, loyal, reliable, and also being strong both physically and emotionally. Stubbornness, aggressiveness, sensitivity and a dislike when faced with change are all weaknesses associated with a Taurus.
> The Bull symbolizes strong and silent, and this is exactly how a Taurus is said to be. Until you really get to know a Taurus you will probably not see his or her true self. Taurus are very stubborn individuals and once their minds are made up, swaying them even a little is next to impossible. If you do not try to push, Taurus folks will come across as being laid back and reserved. Take heed though because if you anger a Taurus, it is likely that you might find a violent temper. However, Taurus tempers generally will not flare until they are pushed.
> Taurus make wonderful friends, and whenever you need them they will certainly be some of the first ones there. Taurus know exactly how to brighten the day of friends in need. Don't count on a Taurus ever calling on you to return the favor. They are very in tune with their emotions and rarely display them. Taurus are loyal and will stand beside a friend until the bitter end.


Taurus makes me think of an STJ type 8 or 6. Almost none of this describes me. I would identify more with Capricorn, so good thing I'm not as I might have actually believed this stuff.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Virgo, unsure of type...It is pretty close to what I am really like. I guess it is about 75 to 80% accurate.


----------



## SteffSweetlySour (May 4, 2010)

INTJ Cancer... Nope. I like the Chinese/Lunar zodiac better, I'm a snake in that and it fits me much better, or even the ones that blend the two kinds of zodiacs together.


----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

The horoscope is more than the Sun sign. This is a birth chart (mine) which perfectly shows how many elements actually contribute to one's personality - http://i.imgur.com/8YbJ8Hn.gif (planets, asteroids, stars, special angles, hypothetical points, houses, qualities, elements, aspects). 
Most people don't relate to their Sun sign because it's not dominant in their chart.


----------



## Mercedene (May 6, 2016)

I'm INFP, Aquarius.
the MBTI & horoscope personality really related to each others. 

And I feel little bad -__-


----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

arya_stark said:


> I'm INFP, Aquarius.
> the MBTI & horoscope personality really related to each others.
> 
> And I feel little bad -__-


Wow! We share the same birth day and month! One of the rare moments when... What's your year?
And what do you feel bad about and why?


----------



## Mercedene (May 6, 2016)

1531 said:


> Wow! We share the same birth day and month! One of the rare moments when... What's your year?
> And what do you feel bad about and why?


Hello, I'm born in 1991. You?

Hahaha, not feel that bad. I just feel like I'm really a quirky according the both of my MBTI & horoscope personality type


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Cancer's description sounds like INFP. I relate somewhat to it. I'm INxJ.


----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

arya_stark said:


> Hello, I'm born in 1991. You?
> 
> Hahaha, not feel that bad. I just feel like I'm really a quirky according the both of my MBTI & horoscope personality type


1992, we're one year apart.

Oh, quirky! Yeah, I know what you mean.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm Sagittarius, but most of my natal chart says Aquarius, at least for the planets in one house or something.


----------



## Amnesia (May 7, 2016)

ISFP, Cancer. I relate to it pretty much, especially the part about the exterior shell and moodiness  I read this description of Cancer once on this site, and I felt like it pretty much described me almost exactly. Coincidence, perhaps?


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Ehh only halfway as a Leo. I never got into astrology for this reason. The Leo is often described as being loud and outgoing, but that only applies to me in certain settings.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Somewhat, other descriptions i've read have fitted more.
INFJ - Taurus.

Often, it is not bad things said.. and ye, ofc, as everyone knows, then it just can fit wiiiiiiide. 
.. and what if you been reading since birth.. would it then not be a kind of expectency, wouldn't you then more likely be that?, atleast a thought ive had sometimes.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

INFP & Scorpio. It does fit in that I am, I GUESS, pretty emotional, and am prone to making irrational decisions when I haven't had the time to think things over. 

But I think it's also not like me because of the whole brutal honesty part. I value tact much more than handing a person black and white concepts (I've been told I'm blunt but that's not on purpose. I just say the wrong things.) 

Lastly I'm really not that independent. But I definitely am stubborn at times.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Astrology is vague enough so that people can usually find _something_ they identify with. I was born in late June, so I'm apparently a Cancer. I relate to some of it, and not to all of it.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

*[insert zodiac is bullcrap and why i can't relate to it rant here even if i know there's more to zodiac than just star signs]*


----------



## Amnesia (May 7, 2016)

Salad Days said:


> INFP & Scorpio. It does fit in that I am, I GUESS, pretty emotional, and am prone to making irrational decisions when I haven't had the time to think things over.
> 
> But I think it's also not like me because of the whole brutal honesty part. I value tact much more than handing a person black and white concepts (I've been told I'm blunt but that's not on purpose. I just say the wrong things.)
> 
> Lastly I'm really not that independent. But I definitely am stubborn at times.


I've read somewhere that Cancers could be INFPs. Cancer descriptions sound rather like INFPs in certain aspects in my opinion too. Do you find yourself relating more to Cancer than Scorpio? 

Cancer descriptions: 
-http://zodiac-signs-astrology.com/zodiac-signs/cancer.htm
-http://www.astrology-zodiac-signs.com/zodiac-signs/cancer/


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I _scarcely_ ''accept'' MBTI™ - my horoscope is about as _enticing_ as Fortune Cookies™.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Mbti= ESTP
Zodiac= Sagittarius

Zodiac descriptions



> Independence is Sagittarius' principle, they crave adventure and excitement and welcome change with open arms. Sagittarius is the sign of the philosopher and the explorer, they will go as far as road will go and explore every corner thoroughly in their ever eternal search for wisdom. Freedom is so important to Sagittarius that they will actually make decisions based on the amount of freedom that is given by the choice they have made, as a result, sometimes a good opportunity is turned down because of it's high commitment need, but this is their choice so it is a good choice for them.
> 
> What it's Like to Date a Sagittarius Woman:
> 
> She has a great attitude and always seems to be on the go. Sagittarius woman is for the man with lots of energy and creativity. She likes unconventionality and change, so whisk her away last second to somewhere unplanned and uncharted and she will remember you forever. In order for her to stay, you have to keep her happy. If she gets unhappy or bored, she won't bother to fix any problems, she will just walk out and never look back. Fortunately, it is not that difficult to keep her happy. Be her friend, she does not take love to seriously anyway, if you are her companion, love will blossom after that. Let her have her freedom, flirt with her and take the relationship slowly, do not rush her. Be truthful, genuine, positive and adventurous and never play mind games. The lucky man will not only have a wonderful fun relationship but an adventurous companion as well.


Lol actually it does sound like they took the ESTP description off of the sag zodiac description.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Amnesia said:


> I've read somewhere that Cancers could be INFPs. Cancer descriptions sound rather like INFPs in certain aspects in my opinion too. Do you find yourself relating more to Cancer than Scorpio?
> 
> Cancer descriptions:
> -http://zodiac-signs-astrology.com/zodiac-signs/cancer.htm
> -http://www.astrology-zodiac-signs.com/zodiac-signs/cancer/


I read the first description which did fit pretty well. I forget if there's any Cancer in my natal chart. Will look that up later.

I'd have to look at descriptions for other signs because the question is if these will all sound a little like me. : / But if it helps any kind of research you might be trying to do..yeah, I'm definitely clingy; not in a way where I want material things, but I need to feel like I have people supporting me and spend more time talking to other people than I do being by myself (hence why I wonder if I'm even an introvert.) I probably do get off on the attention a little bit. Mostly, though, I think I just like feeling that I'm a part of things. 

Thanks for that  Haha..."clingy crab"


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Somewhat. MBTI is much more accurate. I'm an Aquarius, basically anything in the description that lines up with NT temperament is very accurate. Anything about being friendly and outgoing is way off base lol. 

This description is more like me than the one posted here: 

http://zodiac-signs-astrology.com/zodiac-signs/aquarius.htm


----------



## Amnesia (May 7, 2016)

Salad Days said:


> I read the first description which did fit pretty well. I forget if there's any Cancer in my natal chart. Will look that up later.
> 
> I'd have to look at descriptions for other signs because the question is if these will all sound a little like me. : / But if it helps any kind of research you might be trying to do..yeah, I'm definitely clingy; not in a way where I want material things, but I need to feel like I have people supporting me and spend more time talking to other people than I do being by myself (hence why I wonder if I'm even an introvert.) I probably do get off on the attention a little bit. Mostly, though, I think I just like feeling that I'm a part of things.
> 
> Thanks for that  Haha..."clingy crab"


Ah, I see, I thought I could see how an INFP could relate to the descriptions for Cancer too. Yes, I do suppose horoscope descriptions can be rather ambiguous and generic at times, allowing most people to adapt these into descriptions of themselves, and relate to them. I also suppose that the Barnum effect could apply for horoscope descriptions: 

_The Barnum effect, also called the Forer effect, is the observation that individuals will give high accuracy ratings to descriptions of their personality that supposedly are tailored specifically for them, but are in fact vague and general enough to apply to a wide range of people. This effect can provide a partial explanation for the widespread acceptance of some beliefs and practices, such as astrology, fortune telling, graphology, aura reading and some types of personality tests.
_
I honestly could see myself relating to some of the other horoscopes, if I had a rather vague perception of myself. 

Well, thank you for your reply, I've been wondering about INFPs and Cancers!

P.S. Wow, I totally relate to your biography.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I suppose Virgo does have similarities to Fe-dom a bit, but mostly it comes off as tad bit STJ-ish (like probably all earth-signs).



Sensational said:


> Lol actually it does sound like they took the ESTP description off of the sag zodiac description.


I knew there was correlation over there! My STP-friends are mostly Sag or Aries lol. Makes me want to believe in astrology.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Being an ENTJ 3, Capricorn has a really fitting description.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd say...
NT = Air
NF = Water
SJ = Earth
SP = Fire

no wonder i mostly do not relate to earth signs.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Sun in *Aquarius*
Moon in *Scorpio*
Ascendant in *Scorpio*

.. and I'd say it's a pretty darn good description of me.
I'd give it a 85% accuracy for that, which is surprisingly accurate for a system that wants to predict personality and events based on something as 'random' as the alignment of the stars etc. at the time of birth.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

to be fair, i don't even know what my other signs are besides my sun.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

*Libra
People who are Libra are born between the 24th of September and 23rd of October. The symbol of the Libra is the Balance. The ruling planet of the Libra is Venus and the element is Air. Fridays are said to be lucky days for Libra. The strengths of a Libra are patience, balance, gregarious, loving, affectionate, cheerful, energetic and a social nature. Weaknesses of the Libra include indecisiveness, carelessness, prone to indulgence, and being overly emotional and sensitive.
The Libra is the seventh sign of the Zodiac. You will find a Libra to be extremely nice and polite. Libras love being around people and often serve as mediators between quarreling parties. A Libra will most always appear cheerful.
Libras are very independent individuals and do not take orders well. Libras are intelligent and excellent listeners. They can also be naïve and restless. Libras are often as confused as the people surrounding them by their wishy-washy traits.
A Libra can bring laughter to the dreariest of circumstances. They are happiest when the people surrounding them are happy as well. They do not like for friends to be sad or upset. Libras take their time weighing pros and cons of a decision before committing one way or the other.*

ISTJ and maybe 10-15% of this is accurate for me


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

About 30% was relate-able.


----------

